# Maledetto Samba

## Hiro-Pro

...un pomeriggio buttato.

Situazione: PC appena assemblato, Celeron 1700 su Chipset SIS 962.

Samba instllato e configurato per fare un po' di file sharing

/etc/samba/smb.conf

```
global]

  workgroup = MIOWORK

#  encrypt passwords = yes

#  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

        log level = 1                      # Default is 0

        socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

        SO_RCVBUF=8192 O_SNDBUF=8192

        read raw = yes                     # Default

        write raw = yes                    # Default

        oplocks = yes                      # Default

        max xmit = 65535                   # Default

        dead time = 15                     # Default is 0

        getwd cache = yes

        lpq cache = 30

   [homes]

     guest ok = no

     read only = no

[Dati]

   comment = Dati 

   path = /home/dati

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no 
```

Risultato:copi un file da Linux a Windows : ~10 Mbit/s

              copi un file da Windows a Linux: ~ 0.1 Mbit/s

Inutile dire che ho già provato a cambire PC Windows e altro...

Idee ?!?  

Grazie

----------

## m.mascherpa

ciao,

sei sicuro che sia un problema di samba? hai già provato

a fare lo stesso trasferimento con qualche altro metodo?

che so ftp o nfs? magari è un problema delle schede di rete.

----------

## Hiro-Pro

 *mush wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> sei sicuro che sia un problema di samba? hai già provato
> 
> a fare lo stesso trasferimento con qualche altro metodo?
> ...

 

Non ho ancora avuto tempo ( o meglio, sto provando Pure-Ftpd che ha qualche problema ), ma quello che mi sembra strano è la lentezza monodirezionale... Ormai fino a lunedì non provo più, ti farò sapere.

Ciao.

----------

## cerri

Beh, effettivamente sembra un problema di samba visto che e' "l'unica" cosa che cambia... cmq, prova ad alzare il debug e guarda cosa succede. Solo per curiosita': sia smbd che nmbd stanno in piedi, giusto?

----------

## Hiro-Pro

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, effettivamente sembra un problema di samba visto che e' "l'unica" cosa che cambia... cmq, prova ad alzare il debug e guarda cosa succede. Solo per curiosita': sia smbd che nmbd stanno in piedi, giusto?

 

Situaizione aggiornata: 

1) FTP funziona a 10Mb 

2) Ho disattivato la scheda Sis integrata e messo una RTL8039

3) Ora ho: Linux --> Windows : ~10Mb

                Windows --> Linux : ~  1Mb

Mah...    :Sad: 

Bye

----------

